# Train Festival 2011



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 23, 2011)

Steam excursions of various lengths, miniature live steam, displays, demonstrations...

Train Festival 2011 - includes video commercial

"Steam and Diesel Locomotives from around the country will be on display for visitors to tour the cabs, take photos, watch demonstrations and much more. Huge model train layouts will be on exhibit from around the country and railroad vendors from around the globe will be selling unique, one-of-a-kind train items and mementos that you won't find anywhere else!

"Families will be able to take an all day excursion or shorter 2 hour train rides behind various vintage locomotives. Scaled down miniature trains will be hauling passengers around the grounds of the event as well. Children's areas will keep the little ones busy for hours."


----------



## John Bredin (Apr 24, 2011)

Rock Island, on the Mississippi River, is not Rockford, halfway between Chicago and the river and at the very north end of Illinois. Rock Island is where the Train Festival will be held.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 24, 2011)

John Bredin said:


> Rock Island, on the Mississippi River, is not Rockford, halfway between Chicago and the river and at the very north end of Illinois. Rock Island is where the Train Festival will be held.


Title Fixed.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 24, 2011)

MrFSS said:


> John Bredin said:
> 
> 
> > Rock Island, on the Mississippi River, is not Rockford, halfway between Chicago and the river and at the very north end of Illinois. Rock Island is where the Train Festival will be held.
> ...


Thanks to both. Not the first time I've made that stupid mistake.


----------

